# What Is Good Sam



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I guess the title says it all.
I'm pretty sure it is a discount camp club???
Just wondering what is was.
Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

there is more to Good Sam's than camping discounts.
http://www.goodsams.net/

I'm not a member, but I am a member of SKP's (escapees) 
http://www.escapees.com/index2.asp

I'm also thinking about joining Camp half price
http://www.camphalfprice.com/


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

Good Sam is much more than discounts. We have Emergency Road Service Insurance through them. Hit a road hazard a few weeks ago, and tore a tire up pretty badly. Called Good Sam. They sent a truck within 40 minutes to replace the tire for us.

They offer several insurance packages specifically for RVers. Plus an online trip planner which we've also found very helpful. You can find more at

http://www.goodsamclub.com/start.cfm

Happy Camping....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Sam? Oh those are folks that once you join send you enough junk mail to keep the Post Office in business for years. I was (key on was) a member, but their advertisements filling my mail box became to much and I didn't renew. Its taken over a year for the junk mail from them to slow down. I do believe Good Sam was a good company at one time, then they started to sell stuff and the rest is history.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have GOOD SAM ERS. Haven't had to use it yet though.

Not into the campground membership thing.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

FYI- original name was "Good Samaritans" and was started many years ago with the premise of campers helping campers.

Like YGuy stated, they over do it with junk email & snail mail, but I do enjoy reading the "Highways" publication once a month.

You also get $3 off per night at member campgrounds.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We bought a discounted Good Sam membership at the RV show and when the emails started coming, I "unsubscribed" and they stopped. We used to get lots of the junk mail, but for some reason, that has also slowed. Of course, they send stuff for the road service about once a month, but we just toss it in the recycle bin. We have received discounts at campgrounds and at Love's for .02/gal off of fuel. Of course, .02 barely makes a dent these days.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That reminds me, I try to do my part with the various junk mail and I take stuff from Good Sams and put it in the mortgage offer envelopes, then I take the mortgage offers and put them in the various credit card offers (all without my name on them) and I drop them off in bulk at the Post Office. I figure the Post Office is making money and somebody else can recycle all the junk I get







Plus it lets me blow off steam over all the junk mail


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Y-Guy,

So I'm not the only one who does that!!!
















Gary


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> That reminds me, I try to do my part with the various junk mail and I take stuff from Good Sams and put it in the mortgage offer envelopes, then I take the mortgage offers and put them in the various credit card offers (all without my name on them) and I drop them off in bulk at the Post Office. I figure the Post Office is making money and somebody else can recycle all the junk I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I cant believe you would do that!








I must admit it is pretty fun to do though









Kos


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that.

With sales calls on the phone I quietly lay the phone down and let them talk, then hang up later since they never take a polite no thank you.

John


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been wondering







... if you take the junk mail return envelope, postage prepaid of course, and carefully tape it to a box of bricks ... will the post office deliver it , and will the junk mail originator have to pay the postage ???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm good idea smore, might be worth trying it!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Junk mail aside, we decided to join Good Sam and use it for our upcoming trip to Yellowstine and the Grand Tetons (have you read the story behind the Grand Tetons name? - somehow it figures).

Overall, I have been pretty impressed by the trip planning tools, the resources, and the discount. I'll admit that I'm not looking forward to the junk mail but with this single trip we will pay ourselves back with discounts at the campgrounds we chose. By the way, we didn't choose them because they were Good Sam sites, we chose them for their characteristics and how well they matched our needs. The discount was an added bonus that Caroline told me about after we'd made the reservations.

It remains to be seen if we will derive benefit later with local trips but so far it has worked out pretty well. (And we don't pay for our recycling so there is little additional expence for the junk mail - just the pain of processing it - thunk, into the recycle bin). Anyone want a Good Sam mousepad? It doesn't recycle.









BBB


----------

